# Screen protectors for curved samsung phones



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just upgraded to a S8+ and am in the market for a decent screen protector, the internet is a minefield of info but has anyone got any real world tests for them, torn between old style vinyl type protector or a glass one. I had glass on my old s7 but it was not the curved version and didn't have any issues

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We had the same issues last year with the wife's 'Edge'.

Bought one from fleabay with great feedback. Even after prepping it fully and taking my time, it had the tiniest of bubbles in it. The edge started to lift on one corner a few days/weeks later.

The wife has kept it on as it's better than nothing.

I'd be interested also if anyone has any positive experiences of a certain make/supplier etc...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys

I have an S8, and currently use a Tech21 case along with a zagg screen protector.

This is the one I bought. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382034206002

I've used zagg on a number of phones in the past, and they've always worked for me. It's a soft, gel like protector that self heals. Application was a doddle, as you apply the screen protector with a backing sheet that has the exact outline of the pride for on it, so you know where you're placing it. Once you've applied it, remove the backing sheet, and then rub the edges of the protector around the curve of the phone screen.

Mine has been on roughly 6 weeks now, and it's great and not lifting at all, dispite what the reviews say.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Phones with curved displays are always a mare to fit one.
You think how much money they lose out on if everyone fitted glass screen protectors.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an S8, and currently use a Tech21 case along with a zagg screen protector.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I've ordered one so will report back once I've got it installed

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got one of these on my S7 edge.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strengthen...-Free-Installation/dp/B07335FBD9?ref=ast_p_ep

The fitting process is really easy. It only peels back the top of the protector and lets the user align the protector before exposing the rest.

You still need a low profile case not to lift it at the edges.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an S8, and currently use a Tech21 case along with a zagg screen protector.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity how is the tech21 case holding up, I normally use spigen tough armour cases

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> Just out of curiosity how is the tech21 case holding up, I normally use spigen tough armour cases
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's very sturdy and well made, in my opinion. I put one on my wife's phone too, and it's been excellent. No issues at all.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I use an otterbox strada case for my S7 Edge

It cost a lot at the time something like £35 when I bought it.

I don't use a separate screen protector and the case itself has more than paid for itself. 

I once dropped it out of my pocket when getting out of a truck and the phone survived after landing on solid concrete.

The only down side with this sort of case is that wireless charging seems to be affected and it's really picky about being used on a wireless charger. Also if you use a gear VR headset then you have to take it out of the case each time.

My partner uses a tech21 case (S7 Edge also) and that just hasn't held up in terms of build quality.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've a S7 edge which us now about 15 month old.

Had a tech21 case on it from new and no screen protector and not had any issues in the slightest. The tech21 has been a decent case for me and I'd definitely buy another.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok so update time, I've bought the spigen tough armour case and the zagg screen protector, the zagg lasted all of 5 minutes as the case took the edges up so I ordered the spigen neo flex which is a wet based application protector unfortunately this doesn't fit great either but will do for the time being

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

personally I prefer the tempered glass screen protector the film ones are a pita to fit bubble free. Keep in mind that a tempered glass one breaks easily if dropped but the point is the protector to take the hit instead of the screen


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

DimitriUK said:


> personally I prefer the tempered glass screen protector the film ones are a pita to fit bubble free. Keep in mind that a tempered glass one breaks easily if dropped but the point is the protector to take the hit instead of the screen


I generally do but finding a glass protector that fits with my case is going to be a pain

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

I use genuine Samsung ones on my S8, you get two per pack. The first lasted about 4 months but where you swipe up from the bottom (assuming you have the self hiding menu) it started to peel at that point. So recently I applied the 2nd one I had. Didn't go well, lots of air bubbles but strangely after being in my pocket for a few hours and getting warm they all disappeared. Fits great, obviously. 

It is still a bit thick I think and it's too easy to catch the edge so ideally I'd find something thinner but that still fitted well.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As an update to this if anyone is looking for screen protectors for their curved Samsung I have found that the spigen wet application protector and the otterbox case is the best combo as now 4 months on the protector is still doing its job and is currently not lifting on the edges, it is a little more work to fit them but we'll worth it 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can’t temember the make of one I got on my galaxy note 8, but it’s a bit like ppf film, I applied a light mist of soapy water then squeegeed it on, it’s been almost 12 months has a littoe bit of lift on on side due to catching on one of the various cases I’ve had. But it’s still on bubble free and the screen unmarked. Should serve me well when it comes to trade in for the new note9.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I can't temember the make of one I got on my galaxy note 8, but it's a bit like ppf film, I applied a light mist of soapy water then squeegeed it on, it's been almost 12 months has a littoe bit of lift on on side due to catching on one of the various cases I've had. But it's still on bubble free and the screen unmarked. Should serve me well when it comes to trade in for the new note9.


That's like the spigen, it's a faff but is tough as nails so far

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> That's like the spigen, it's a faff but is tough as nails so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah I can member the make but I got it from the bay was about £8 with postage we'll worth it. Going to order one for my note 9 now ( if I can find one)


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

found it and just ordered a couple of new ones for my Galaxy note9 
http://www.screenknight.com/galaxy-note-9-screen-protector-military-shield/


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> found it and just ordered a couple of new ones for my Galaxy note9
> http://www.screenknight.com/galaxy-note-9-screen-protector-military-shield/


I'll keep a watch of them if I ever need a replacement

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> I'll keep a watch of them if I ever need a replacement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yep the screenknight works very very well.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The latest one I've got wraps around the back of the phone. It would look untidy if I didn't have a case, but I'm sure most of us do.

It stops it peeling around the edges.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife has a S7 Edge with a screen protector I applied last year but one of the corners never took from day one.

I've now ordered a Gadget Guard Ice Cornice tempered glass protector instead.

I'll let you know how it fits/looks etc when it turns up this week.


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

I always used to use screen protectors, it seemed the right thing to do.
However, my last phone hasn't had one fitted for18 months and is fine!
Use it with care and a bit of consideration and the occasional wipe with a microfibre cloth.

Alan


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I use zagg protectors in my household. its a little bit pricey but got a lifetime guarantee. a doddle to fit as it comes with screen wipe, cloth, sticker for removing dust and a squeegee thing. the model I got also came with a jig so it lines up perfectly. 

the lifetime guarantee is not a gimmick too as ive claimed several times over the years. when you register the product you also give your card details. when you claim for a replacement over the phone or net, they send you one out straightaway. you will receive the replacement and a pre paid envelope so you can send your damaged one back. if you don't then they will debit your account for a replacement. 30 days to send the old one back.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same issues as most on here but on my Pixel 2 XL.
Might try one of those Zagg ones, seeing as they are getting good reviews here.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

i've literally just finished putting on my screen knight,mall was going so well, until my two balls of fur decided to jump up as i was placing it and there fur has to be the finest on the planet... I'm all for bathing the pair of them in Veet Immac..
At least with this you can pull it off and on as many the mes as needed as long as it's kept soapy.










offending animal, him and his sister who is camera shy!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

